# Motor Bath ?



## Mitch R (Mar 27, 2002)

Over the years people have used several methods to break in electric motors. I'm lazy, I like putting them in liquid. It seems to keeps them cool and break them in faster. I've been using some motor bath for a couple of years that's no longer available. What are some options? What is other people using?

Thanks,


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Mitch R said:


> Over the years people have used several methods to break in electric motors. I'm lazy, I like putting them in liquid. It seems to keeps them cool and break them in faster. I've been using some motor bath for a couple of years that's no longer available. What are some options? What is other people using?
> 
> Thanks,


Milk, just make sure to clean the motor well after with motor spray. But the milk acts as a lubricant as well. u can also use water but there is no lubricants in the water but it does work well too. the milk, basicly when it turns grey the motor is done. I know it sounds crazy but I learned it from Alex the Motor man from Parma Racing back in the day.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

parts cleaner you can buy it buy the gallon


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I used water in a babyfood jar. works really well. make sure you spray it out with motor cleaner and let dry thoroughly.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

conatct [email protected] he had a very good motor dip. i know he hasnt been doing much rc but he may still have some.. also steve rule had some listed on ebay a few weeks back.. he may still have some as well.. [email protected]


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I could tell ya but then I'd have to kill you,LOL.


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

Carb parts cleaner (not the spray) works very well. Stinky though! LOL.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ekid138 said:


> Carb parts cleaner (not the spray) works very well. Stinky though! LOL.


that stuff is dangerous, we arent taking about cleaning the motor, That stuff would un glue the magnets out of the can! Thats bad stuff. That is if your talking about the dip kind! We are talking about dipping a motor to break it in quicker, Not melt it down! LOL


----------



## Mitch R (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks, keep the ideas coming. One guy told me he uses STP fuel injection cleaner. Burbs, you'r right, Baldwin made good stuff, he doesn't make it anymore. I used a bucket of Bellray for years and then got some of the Baldwin. No one else I can find sells motor bath, so looking for what will work. 
I have tried carb cleaner in a clear glass jar. It is eating the glue, epoxy or something out of the motor. Some off white, thick liquid settled in the bottom of the jar. I'm afraid to try it again. Some other things I've tried, that most would not are, WD-40, 409 and charcoal lighter. 

Thanks,


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

See if doug will sell you the formula LOL.. then you can make your own..

He is playing guitar now, so if ya got an old srat maybe he would trade ya for the recipe LOL..


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Unless your talking about a motor that is required to use hard spec brushes, I see very little need in extensive break in(that would require some liquid cooling)...


----------



## Bill Auchterlonie (Sep 27, 2001)

"Saftey Clean" is what I use. I work as a Honda Tech and 3/4 fill a pickle jar with staight Saftey clean. Now its not a motor tune in a jar but if the motor dyno's good out of the car I dip it at two volts for 20 seconds. I then spray it out oil the bushings and sticker back in. Works really good if your using a hard brush like the Finishline "F" brush.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

DynoMoHum said:


> Unless your talking about a motor that is required to use hard spec brushes, I see very little need in extensive break in(that would require some liquid cooling)...


Its not for cooling, Its for a faster and a more thorough break in. This was very popular in the late 80's and like i said cooling was not the reason at all.


----------



## Goodwrench29 (Dec 22, 2002)

I gotta agree with Bill A. Saftey Clean works well especially with the F brushes. But then again Bill doesn't need any extra HP because his cars are always smooth throught the turns:thumbsup:


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, I considered it was cooling... but maybe it's also faster... my point is/was that most modern brushes(serrated) will seat in less a couple minutes running at 2 volts or so. Therefore, it seems there isn't much need to dip a motor anymore.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Dipping will freshen up a motor and take the glaze off the comm without disturbing the brush seat.I will usually run two heats and then dip before the last two heats,it does still serve a purpose.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You guys might want to be careful doing it in flamable liquids. I have heard stories of people catching themselves on fire. Not to mention those chemicals are really bad for you.


----------

